# Full Bladder and 18 week Ultrasound



## EKR444

I had an ultrasound at 18 weeks for my first pregnancy with my daughter, and the paperwork my ob gave me made it very clear that it was not necessary to drink extra fluids or try to have a full bladder. I also had an elective 4D u/s at an independent place for that pregnancy at 32 weeks, and was told the same thing. Now I'm 17 weeks pregnant and I've switched to an established ob that's much closer to where we live, but their paperwork for the 18 week u/s gives detailed instructions for drinking fluids and having a full bladder. I understand the concept of a full bladder creating clearer images for several reasons, but I'm wondering if anyone knows why some ob's would still require the full bladder when others don't? Particularly for the exact same stage of pregnancy, and I'm at the same weight I was last time...


----------



## LogansMama

It really just varies office to office - depending on the equipment they use and the experience of the sonographer. Better equipment probably gives clearer images without a full bladder.... 

I've never been told to have a full bladder - but I know many that have. As a matter of fact - they usually ask me to EMPTY my bladder before we start....


----------



## agreeksmom

SERIOUSLY, only drink 750ml dont drink a whole Litre i had my ultrasound today and i drank 750ml i was still in pain for wanting to pee next time im only drinking like 650ml i have a small bladder and by the time i get into the room for the ultrasound im in pain


----------



## EKR444

They actually only requested I drink 16 ounces of fluid starting an hour before my appointment. I kept it to a half hour before, and didn't have an uncomfortably full bladder when I was called in, and everything went just fine. This machine (new dr) was a 3D machine, and was perfectly clear. I just can't see adding discomfort to such an important experience for pregnant women without good cause... guess I'll be in the dark on this one!


----------



## littleblonde

I work in a nhs scan department and we always say to have a full bladder but by 20 weeks its not needed. I had an inpatient scan at 22 weeks and they made me drink the water. I was in agony for hours after.


----------



## brandonsgirl

i think it all goes off what the sonographer wants. 
I persoanlly used to drink a bottle of water every other hour 2 days before the appointment and then my fluids will be clear. Then i dont need the full bladder :p


----------



## Kellyjelly

LogansMama said:


> they usually ask me to EMPTY my bladder before we start....

Same here.


----------



## Kellyjelly

brandonsgirl said:


> i think it all goes off what the sonographer wants.
> I persoanlly used to drink a bottle of water every other hour 2 days before the appointment and then my fluids will be clear. Then i dont need the full bladder :p

omg, you are too cute, but having clear fluids or not doesn't affect the ultrasound. But at least you are hydrated, lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

yes it does. Else you wont get a clear picture :/ 
Thats what i was told :S


----------



## Fly

I think it's more to do with the size of your bladder - if your bladder is full, the uterus is pushed upwards and outwards and is easier to palpate and scan. The sonographer is not looking THROUGH your bladder so it really doesn't matter how clear your fluids are, or not, in terms of the quality of the picture. Although of course, it is always better to be hydrated. :)


----------



## Danuta

After I wet myself during the ultrasound, they stopped insisting on it :D


----------



## tickledpink3

that's my main concern. i was told I would need a full bladder but when I have to go, I have to go! I'm so scared of weeing on myself. No win.


----------



## brandonsgirl

They usually will tell you that if its painful for you or you really need to go then you can but only empty your bladder a little bit! So you still have a fairly full bladder for the scan but just a little bit more confortable.

EDIT: Once you see your little one on that screen anyways you tend to forget all about needed to pee untill you get up. I did anyways


----------



## belladonna

On the appointment letter for my 20w scan it says in bold that you do not need a full bladder, I was so pleased as for my previous scans I was in agony and they pushed so hard I thought I was going to wet myself.


----------

